# bunsters..



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I know i got no comms last time i posted :crying: lol but just found a few pics and would like to share..

the bunsters:

boy lightning










girls:

Lara-grayce










and 2 of their (not so little anymore) babies ....
sasha










georgia-amelia










got a new bun tonight, izzy so more pics to come


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

and izzi.. pic from today...

(my blind girl)


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! they are FAB hun!! :001_tt1: i miss my bunny!  x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks, i said i wouldnt get anymore, but when we had the fall out with the bunsters and poor georgia was getting scared I started to look. saw Izzi and was love at first sight  her being blind doesnt seem to stop her doing anything 

what bunny/ies did you have?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

mstori said:


> thanks, i said i wouldnt get anymore, but when we had the fall out with the bunsters and poor georgia was getting scared I started to look. saw Izzi and was love at first sight  her being blind doesnt seem to stop her doing anything
> 
> what bunny/ies did you have?


Aww! bless you!  i had 2 Nether land Dwarfs Bumble and Diggit! but lost my last one a couple of months ago!  he was 9, had him cremated so he's still with me  x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless you!  i had 2 Nether land Dwarfs Bumble and Diggit! but lost my last one a couple of months ago!  he was 9, had him cremated so he's still with me  x


aww sorry  good age mind! id be tempted to get another 2.. or 10 lol x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

mstori said:


> aww sorry  good age mind! id be tempted to get another 2.. or 10 lol x


 I would love to have more! but my old body could not keep up with the cleaning!  i still have the big cage they where in, it was inside a big shed, got rid of the shed, just need to pass the bun cage onto someone who needs one  x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

yeah the bunnies need a lot more cleaning than the piggies, gerbils etc.. did the big clean today when i was bonding. I can do my 5 other hutches in the time i do the bunnies lol..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

beautiful bunnies, i think i need to come visit...... with a very big bag


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> beautiful bunnies, i think i need to come visit...... with a very big bag


id help u pack sasha .. the trouble maker she is atm! 

thanks


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

mstori said:


> yeah the bunnies need a lot more cleaning than the piggies, gerbils etc.. did the big clean today when i was bonding. I can do my 5 other hutches in the time i do the bunnies lol..


They are a bit of work arnt they!  i used to love my piggies when they would chatter! its such a cute noise  not keept any for years though. xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> They are a bit of work arnt they!  i used to love my piggies when they would chatter! its such a cute noise  not keept any for years though. xx


i love all mine, but the piggies make you feel so loved, wheek when they see me etc and the buns are just like.. "food?"  they used to be loving, then got older lol.. hoping izzi stays cuddly forever :smilewinkgrin: x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

aw the bunnies are beautiful x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha! i know what you mean! piggies get sooooo! excited to see you,  and as you say Bunny's (food) haha! but i must say Diggit lurved our puss  Diggit would run around inside his outside run n puss would run on the outside of the run, and then they would fall asleep next to each other (only while i was there) it was so cute! i think puss misses him  

Lovely talking to you Hun! but am off to bed now! sweet dreams, if you know anyone close to me in Liverpool i have 2 cages for free. Night night xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! i know what you mean! piggies get sooooo! excited to see you,  and as you say Bunny's (food) haha! but i must say Diggit lurved our puss  Diggit would run around inside his outside run n puss would run on the outside of the run, and then they would fall asleep next to each other (only while i was there) it was so cute! i think puss misses him
> 
> Lovely talking to you Hun! but am off to bed now! sweet dreams, if you know anyone close to me in Liverpool i have 2 cages for free. Night night xx


thats what my dog does! 
wish u were nearer i would have  my friend lives in liverpool will ask her.
sweet dreams, im going to attempt that sleep thing too x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mstori said:


> id help u pack sasha .. the trouble maker she is atm!
> 
> thanks


im on my way  :lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i love my bunster family, now completed 

well... for now :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw they are lovely. I miss having rabbits  always had them growing up but never had any more after Dodi my netherland dwarf died a couple of years ago. he really was one of a kind, so sweet and affectionate

Lara-grayce is v pretty.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

manic rose said:


> aw they are lovely. I miss having rabbits  always had them growing up but never had any more after Dodi my netherland dwarf died a couple of years ago. he really was one of a kind, so sweet and affectionate
> 
> Lara-grayce is v pretty.


thanks  i think so too

i wonder if its a nethie thing cos lightening is the same, licks and would cuddle for hours. Lara used to be, and georgia and sasha have been handled since birth but everything is on their terms lol x


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

mstori said:


> thanks  i think so too
> 
> i wonder if its a nethie thing cos lightening is the same, licks and would cuddle for hours. Lara used to be, and georgia and sasha have been handled since birth but everything is on their terms lol x


we had a couple of guinea pigs during the time we had Dodi and even tho he was male he would mother them  was forever washing them and they would try and climb all over him. the daft rabbit would just let them and we would have to dive in to stop them from chewing Dodi's ears or tail!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

manic rose said:


> we had a couple of guinea pigs during the time we had Dodi and even tho he was male he would mother them  was forever washing them and they would try and climb all over him. the daft rabbit would just let them and we would have to dive in to stop them from chewing Dodi's ears or tail!


thats like lightening!

im pretty lucky cos all my furbabies get on.. well apart from emleigh cat.. but she is just stroppy haha

my friend has a bunny which starts fights with everything! its like it thinks its the size of a rottie


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Lovely bunnies!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks 

i think so, but i am biased


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Awww, cute bunnies. Love the one with the white nose


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks 

i have them all happily settled now in 2 groups, hoping to get them bonded together as one big group


----------

